# Grosmann Force



## Grosmann (Jun 26, 2008)

a new model singlecut


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 26, 2008)

that´s heinously awesome! i´m not a huge fan of singlecuts that go that far up though, but the whole thing looks so clean i just can´t help but love it!


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 26, 2008)

holy crap that is a deep set neck 

I really like the shape too!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2008)

oooooooooh that rules, i love basses with the super long single cut, great work man


----------



## darren (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet. I love those necks that just melt into the upper body horn.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2008)

the back of it looks awesome. the front looks a bit too disproportionate.


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> the back of it looks awesome. the front looks a bit too disproportionate.



yeah for some reason I do like the back a lot more


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 26, 2008)

i HATE singlecuts, this has been the first ive honestly liked really 

i also dont like the front nearly as much as the back.

its schmexy though


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## yevetz (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks cool


----------



## Ishan (Jun 27, 2008)

It's the first Grosmann I REALLY want  What are the specs?


----------



## Grosmann (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello

body from bubinga but can be make from mahogany ,zebrano ,maple etc.
neck 5 pcs maple 
wenge fretboard whit Dunlop frets
MEC pickup
Mec electronics 2 way EQ
wilkinson string thru bridge
wilkinson tuners
Neutrik jack
Schaller straplockings

Price 800 euros


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 27, 2008)

That is sweet!

What's the scale length?


----------



## Grosmann (Jun 29, 2008)

35"


----------



## Ishan (Jun 29, 2008)

Man, you have me drooling. Would you do it as a lined fretless with a Warwick Justanut III?


----------



## Grosmann (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes it can be done .The same price.
This bass was finished and show in our shop but sold out in 2 days.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 30, 2008)

I understand why haha


----------



## Grosmann (Jun 30, 2008)

what do you thing about this bass for an new customer


----------



## Ishan (Jun 30, 2008)

it looks like a Warwick Streamer hehe! Fretless?


----------



## Grosmann (Jul 1, 2008)

not realy.If look carefuly you will see that is not the same .We can said that Lakland its like Fender but its not .


----------



## Ishan (Jul 1, 2008)

I should've said : "it reminds me of a..."
Don't take it personally


----------



## Grosmann (Jul 1, 2008)

new pics


----------



## Grosmann (Jul 4, 2008)

the new bass its ready ...


----------



## Grosmann (Jul 14, 2008)

already done :


----------



## drmosh (Jul 14, 2008)

that looks awesome


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like Scott French's 

the first one, that is.


----------



## Suho (Jul 17, 2008)

Very



Very




Very Nice!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks really nice


----------



## ctf7 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jump on it!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Grosmann (Aug 3, 2008)

the bass is ready for customer :


----------



## Durero (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Grosmann (Aug 29, 2008)

Grosmann Xtreme ready for go


----------



## Grosmann (Aug 31, 2008)

ready for customer


----------



## thadood (Sep 9, 2008)

That finish is delicious.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 9, 2008)

that finish looks like an old fence


----------

